# HELP! Confused with gestational age and the whole 2 week deduction theory!!!



## Bambinodue

Does anybody else have the problem of being confused by the dates given on scans?? My dating scan in January dated me at 11 weeks 4 days gestational age,Now to get my possible date of conception do I deduct 2 weeks from the given weeks on the scan report or not? Conception calculators on the internet are based on 28 day cycles my cycles always vary each month...Dont think I've had 28 days for a long time! Can somebody please try or explain to me what all this 2 week fuss is about :wacko:


----------



## JShaw

My understanding is that counting as "pregnancy age" counts from the first day of your last period, and "gestation age" starts at conception because it counts the actual growing of the fetus/baby. The gestation is two weeks shorter. This is why we count pregnancy as 40 weeks, but are considered fullterm at 38. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## inperfected

When they do an ultrasound it will measure you in terms of a 40 week pregnancy. So pretty much (for normal 28 day cycle) 2 weeks before you conceived,or last period date. 

Does that help?


----------



## inperfected

When they do an ultrasound it will measure you in terms of a 40 week pregnancy. So pretty much (for normal 28 day cycle) 2 weeks before you conceived,or last period date. 

Does that help?


----------



## Bambinodue

inperfected said:


> When they do an ultrasound it will measure you in terms of a 40 week pregnancy. So pretty much (for normal 28 day cycle) 2 weeks before you conceived,or last period date.
> 
> Does that help?



Sort of,I just dont really understand how as like I say I dont have a 28 day cycle...does this not make any difference to the dates they gave me at the hospital? Suppose baby will just come when shes ready :)


----------



## ChristinaRN

When they do a scan it measures your baby and gives them an approximate age so even if you had a 60 day cycle and didn't ovulate till day 48 you would still have a 4 week embryo 2 weeks after conception. Since the AVERAGE is a 28 day cycle they base everything on that but adjust as needed. So regardless of how long your cycle is, the moment of conception you are considered 2 weeks preggo (since this is the AVERAGE amount of time since LMP for the AVERAGE woman). It all can be quite confusing but they have to use some sort of method (averages) to base things on. If they do an ultrasound before 12weeks and give you a due date....it's most likely pretty accurate.
Try not to stress it!


----------



## Maybump2

The ultrasound will date you based on measurements and will probably be very acurate at 12 weeks so at your dating scan you were 11wks 4 days from the date that the sperm met the egg and started to divide. If you add 2 weeks to this date at the begining that is when you likely concieved. 

Baby will definately come when ready and this will unlikely be the date you expect


----------

